# Roundhouse final update



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful 73 degrees weather yesterday to take some pictures to share.









































































This was not an attempt to make a machine shop model. I realized quickly when I recieved the excellent miniature model castings that I will not be able to truly assemble the machinery models. Nevertheless, it is nice to assume that inside this huge drab building of a roundhouse, there is activity going on. 

Thank you to the several thousand viewers of my roundhouse thread. I hope I have time to make more projects to share.

What a great group. Thank you.

Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding Rudy, just outstanding as always.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellant! 

But what does the fellow down in the pit in front of the loco have in his hands? Looks like he is an auto mechanic with a car tire!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely incredible! This is truly an inspiring work of art!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I AM TRULY IMPRESSED!! This project has been marvelous. To see the activity going on just added the icing on the cake. 
I love the flooring!! 
Congratulations on a wonderful project!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another incredible model shown here on MLS. Someday when I actually have a house and not the townhouse for my railroad I plan to incorporate many of the ideas I come across here. 

Cant wait to see your next project.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Rudy. Truely a work of art as it is.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing! Nice to see the finished product. You are a heck of a modeler/builder! 

Jerry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 

What a beautiful creation you've made! Very, very nice. I hope you'll priviledge us with some more photos when you are actually operating and turning the engines.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic.....


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What More can be said! VERY NICE! INCREDIBLE WORKMANSHIP!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. Allarde, 

congratulations! 

your dedication and abilities are first class. 
one of the most apealing modell buildings, i have seen.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Rudy, 
Amazing! That roundhouse looks great! The interior looks awesome as well.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work and truly impressive. The round house bursts with activity. 

Jeff Livingsotn 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Truly an inspiring piece of model building. I would be happy to built something half as good as that. Really GREAT Rudy, thanks for sharing with us on MLS

best wishes,
Joe McGarry


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

It just don't get better than that......thanks for sharing.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

You really set the bar high Rudy, amazing work!!!!

tom h


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is a first cass way to start the New Year!! Congratulations on a blue ribbon winning project, and a nice home for your trains. Words fail to describe the fine building you have created, nor the many hours you took to make it look so wonderful. Thanks for sharing your creation!!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic job!!!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Rudy, 
Just absolutely world class! 
Congratulations on an amazing effort! 
Best, Ted


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Rudy 
Great job, you have a real awesome structure to be proud of for life, is your inside details in one bay or do you have them all detailed, how much time do you have in this awesome project 
I am workong on a 5 stall myself. 
Dennis


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Pardon my French but HOLY CRAP !!!!! 

That is just amazing Rudy... wonderful job!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DITTO! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

As i said in another thread, truely awsome job........








Nick.....


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Fantastic Rudy, show us more!!!!!








-Will


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rudy, you've done a fantastic job. Since I'm about to start my first roundhouse (a two-stall) I was glad to note the ''pit", I didn't think about that, will add it to my notes.

May I be a hated nitpicker? I am a retired machinist. Your lathe should be on one continuous piece of cast, or even better, a pair of iron rails. (I hate guys who post little things like this, but I gathered from your comments you aren't overly familiar with machines.) A lathe bed absorbs a lot of energy from the cutting tool, it needs to have an 'elastic' base, and I don't think brick 'n mortar are it.

Such a tiny detail in such a great piece of work. I sorta hate myself.









Les


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rudy, 

When spring rolls around I give you my permission to come to my house and build one for me. (LOL) 

Beautiful work, I wish I had a fraction of your ability. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you have elves working in your roundhouse.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy 

Your roundhouse is absolutely magnificent! 

Randy


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/28/2008 7:48 PM
WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

You truly inspire!!


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

Rudy, Your roundhouse is truly magnificent.


----------

